# .SOCS-B JTAC



## Herm (Nov 27, 2017)

Everyone, thanks first and foremost for reading this. While I am new to this site, I have searched many topics on these forums and have seen there are SOF Support guys here that are incredibly helpful.  I seek that same info here.  The MARADMIN for Special Operations Capabilities Specialists last February and I have just been made aware of it.  I am currently an 0341 JFO looking to pursue a career as a JTAC with regards to SOC-B route.  If any one had any sort of information, I would be greatly appreciative, Thanks!


----------



## Herm (Nov 27, 2017)

Also, forgive me as maybe this should have been in the "Intelligence and Support" Tab but I figured that was pretty Intel/comm-centric as I was browsing through... my apologies


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 3, 2017)

Contact your monitor and verify you are up for orders, state that you'd like to be allocated to MARSOC. (Five years minimum)

Once given approval, contact a MARSOC recruiter and request your information, an interview, and announce your plans to be sent over.

They may require you to screen with the JTACs. They may not. We're really still ironing out that process.

What I can tell you is that JTACs have frequently mentioned how their skills developed in-house don't transition well into the fleet when they return - they are however - highly desired by higher echelon units.

That's all the info you could possibly need. Expect to deploy, expect to train hard, blah blah, Yada Yada..

-H/A


----------



## Herm (Dec 6, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Contact your monitor and verify you are up for orders, state that you'd like to be allocated to MARSOC. (Five years minimum)
> 
> Once given approval, contact a MARSOC recruiter and request your information, an interview, and announce your plans to be sent over.
> 
> ...


The Hate Ape, thanks for the response and forgive me for replying so late, internet sucks... I appreciate it and would have messaged you directly as I've seen your other posts however I figured it would be good to get this knowledge out.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 6, 2017)

Have you thought about becoming a CSO, then becoming a CSO JTAC on the team? If that's something youre interested in, and have a base or skills for coming onto a team, it's very likely that they send you to the schools needed.


----------

